# Reunited With Russian Friends



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Many years ago, (some time in the 90's) and during a holiday in Bulgaria I bought these two in a street market. Their common place now I guess but I'd forgotten I had them! They've been in the attic for over 20 years!

Both in new condition and keeping very good time. The braille one is good fun IMO  I'll get a better camera one day ........... promise :blush:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

How time flies!! I was looking at the Vostok and a though crossed my mind "20 years? And the old Russian flag? Can't be...". But it's been 21, almost 22 years since the fall of the Soviet Union!


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Is that when these Military style watches started creeping out? twenty years ago.

Also, how close are these to the real things, as worn by a Soviet pilot for example?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Pjam said:


> Also, how close are these to the real things, as worn by a Soviet pilot for example?


Not close at all. Vostoks were sold on stores meant for military personal but they were something that you would buy if you wanted or not. Maybe some were issued at one point or another, to this or that small military group. Either than that, AFAIK they are only military themed watches but nothing similar to what happens in the West where you are issued with a watch if you are military personal.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> but nothing similar to what happens in the West where you are issued with a watch if you are military personal.


 22 years in the military and I've never even had a sniff at a free watch  Apart from pilots (who get a nice Pulsar quartz chrono) I've never seen anybody issued a watch!

I believe Vostok started making these military style watches with the bezels in the early 80's.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> 22 years in the military and I've never even had a sniff at a free watch


British military? Don't you get CWCs or something like that? I know there aren't any issued watches for the regular Portuguese Army but then again they still use H&K G3s with smooth barrels because they are the same riffles that saw action on Africa on the 60s and 70s. But I though you Brits had issued watches...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's crappy Pulsars nowadays. Here's a funny link to British issue watches: http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/G10_Watches

Note this bit:

"Most squaddies will never be issued a watch. Just try it. Go in to stores and see what happens. Go on... I dare you. The only other alternative is to buy your own. This has several... erm make that one... advantage. When you smash it in a alcohol-soaked frenzy or leave it in the ablutions after a forgetful post-piss up shave, you won't be reamed a fresh hoop by the Q."


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol: :lol:

But do you guys have shops with special prices like the US military does? They get their G-Shocks for peanuts and, truth be told, it's the best watch to have in that line of work.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

No, we only have shops (NAAFI/Spar) on camp that sell biscuits (for merely twice the price you can buy them at Tescos) and soft-core pornography.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> No, we only have shops (NAAFI/Spar) on camp that sell biscuits (for merely twice the price you can buy them at Tescos) and soft-core pornography.


 :lol: :lol: Poor yous...


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

How about Swiss Army personal ............ what are/were they issue with?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > but nothing similar to what happens in the West where you are issued with a watch if you are military personal.
> ...


divers are issued watches and special forces but it is my old branch that really should be issued with watches, i was a chef lol


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

chris.ph said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


A colleague at work was a marine about 35 years ago, they were issued Rolex for a time, then casio. He said they were coming back from the Far East on a carrier once and all had to put their Rolex in a box which was promptly thrown over board.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> He said they were coming back from the Far East on a carrier once and all had to put their Rolex in a box which was promptly thrown over board.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > He said they were coming back from the Far East on a carrier once and all had to put their Rolex in a box which was promptly thrown over board.


Blimey!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Pjam said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


I often wonder if they were put in the box, switched with an empty one and then the officers got away with a haul of Rolex.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

tall_tim said:


> I often wonder if they were put in the box, switched with an empty one and then the officers got away with a haul of Rolex.


Ah yes. that kinda sneaky trick is what makes a good officer :blink:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Your Braille watch is a bit of a rarity, not many of those made and even less still around. NO great value mind you, but still a bit rare. Braille watches are a bit "robust" to stand being fingered to tell the time, the hands are more substantial and fixed more securely than normal. :yes:

Both in nice condition, so you don't need to send for one to see what they are like :rofl2:


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

mel said:


> Your Braille watch is a bit of a rarity, not many of those made and even less still around.


That's good to hear Mel  I don't think it's ever been worn and I guess modern VIP's (visually impaired person) would wear a talking watch .............. if such a thing exists?

The Vostok has an amazing movement, seems to go for ever on a wind. I'll have to time it and report back.


----------

